# Nursing in Abu Dhabi



## NiamhyNoo (May 25, 2015)

Hi all, I am an Irish paediatric nurse, currently working in London, looking to move to Abu Dhabi in the next 6 months. I have not applied for any positions yet. I am wondering how people are finding the cultural differences in nursing out there. Maybe I have the wrong perceptions but how are nurses treated?(by patients and families) what is accommodation like for nurses? What hospital are the best to apply for? And how are thing form a social perspective? any advice, tips and help would be greatly appreciated as you can probably tell I am a little clueless about the whole thing! N


----------



## julie1234 (Jul 24, 2015)

NiamhyNoo said:


> Hi all, I am an Irish paediatric nurse, currently working in London, looking to move to Abu Dhabi in the next 6 months. I have not applied for any positions yet. I am wondering how people are finding the cultural differences in nursing out there. Maybe I have the wrong perceptions but how are nurses treated?(by patients and families) what is accommodation like for nurses? What hospital are the best to apply for? And how are thing form a social perspective? any advice, tips and help would be greatly appreciated as you can probably tell I am a little clueless about the whole thing! N


Hey im an irish nurse looking to move to dubai also hows the process going for u????


----------

